# At the end of my tether tonight



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

My 11 week old lurcher's hyperactivity has been steadily increasing over the past couple of weeks but tonight he's uncontrollable and I honestly could cry from the soles of my feet. This has been his pattern for the past two hours: leaping onto the sofa, over my shoulders, pulling my hair, off the sofa, yapping so loudly, onto the sofa again, bit my neck, bomb dived onto the coffee table, back on the sofa, then started to "back off" from me whilst barking non stop at me, tore outside, back in, started pulling all the cushions off the sofa whilst growling at them, told him off for doing that so he "backed off" from me again and the shrill yapping started again. It's like he's "on something". He's poohed 7 times today -- normal looking -- but he's still hungry. The pet shop said not to go above 125 grams of his meal ( Burns) as all puppies are greedy but 7 poohs???? And he just wolfs it down. He's had his 1st jab, 2nd next week, then wait 2 weeks before he can go out. He's been wormed so it's not that. Now he's fast asleep on my lap. I'm so upset because I've no idea what to do when he goes that manic. It's happening every evening now but tonight was the worst by far.


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

The night time manic sessions are perfectly normal puppy behaviour, if a little bewildering when you haven't seen it before. It happens usually because of over stimulation or over tiredness. Often called the 'zoomies' on here!
I favour a short time out where pup will usually collapse for a nap. If not, leave for a couple of minutes at a time and go back and forth as necessary until pup calms down or falls asleep.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Sound like normal zoomies to me. He sounds like he is desperately trying to get your attention so perhaps try some training games that will tire him out mentally. It should get better as you are able to physically exercise him properly but he probably needs just as much mental stimulation to tire him out. 
My two have a zoomies session every evening and how long they last depends on the input I have managed to do in the day. Good thing is they collapse and start snoring pretty soon after a zoomies session.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree, it sounds like the zoomies. (The proper name for it is a Frenetic Random Activity Period). Have you got somewhere safe you can just put him to run it off? E.g garden, padded cell... 

Maybe try giving him a pillow/cushion or cuddly toy to take his energy out on? When my dog gets the zoomies indoors he play-fights and wrestles a cushion. Whereas outdoors he'll do full speed laps of the garden.

There is a theory that zoomies become worse the more excess energy the dog has to burn off. Are you able to wear him out indoors slightly more? Maybe try tracking/"find it" type games?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Ah the wonderful *Frenetic Random Activity Period *otherwise known as My Puppy Has Gone Bonkers 

It is normal ....However ...not for two hours. Of course a vet check is always in order howver if he is fine then I think your puppy may also be enjoying a rewarded behaviour. (What gets him attention he will do again ..and again ...and again ....)

FRAPs normally crash them out.

They do grow out of it (though my last one still had the occasional zoomie until she was 18 months old lol).

No one really knows why ..only that it happens.

A little light exercise before the normal FRAP time may help.

Gardens are good for FRAP time. And make your self safe and leave them to it.

J


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

Oh thank God. No I have never heard of zoomies. He's still fast asleep so as it's normal behaviour will try something mentally stimulating tomorrow. So relieved to hear its common. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My JR, Rosie, used to do it. I honestly began to wonder at one point, if she had a serious screw loose.

She never slept at all through the day, even from ten weeks old, (she still doesn't, aged 5), and in the evening, she would become absolutely manic.

It will pass, especially when you can take him for some good, long walks.

If it gets too much for you, put him in his crate or another room, maybe with a stuffed Kong, just to give yourself a breather.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

To me it sounds like the puppy doesn't get enough mental stimulation and is simply bored. How much time do you spend playing with him and doing some training? Do you give him some kongs? I would give him his meals in a frozen kong to keep him busy and tire him out.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

wannabe dogowner said:


> The night time manic sessions are perfectly normal puppy behaviour, if a little bewildering when you haven't seen it before. It happens usually because of over stimulation or over tiredness. Often called the 'zoomies' on here!
> I favour a short time out where pup will usually collapse for a nap. If not, leave for a couple of minutes at a time and go back and forth as necessary until pup calms down or falls asleep.


Tomorrow I will stay in the kitchen with the door to garden open and hope he will run it off in there. It only seems to happen the moment I sit down with a cup of tea at about 6pm whilst waiting for dinner to finish cooking. He is still zonked out. Sooooo nice


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Best time when they're asleep ...bit like kids 

J


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> To me it sounds like the puppy doesn't get enough mental stimulation and is simply bored. How much time do you spend playing with him and doing some training? Do you give him some kongs? I would give him his meals in a frozen kong to keep him busy and tire him out.


I give a meal "inside" a kong?? That's about 40 grams


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

My Brit is just one month shy of 2 years old and still has a daily "wall of death", usually in the early evening. 
Starts with a perfectly normal game with my old dog then it just gets more and more frenetic, till even the older dog gives up and then the youngster just does laps of the sofa at top speed, sometimes banking so hard he falls over! 

My other dog just sits and watches with a slightly bemused look on his face.

If it goes on too long I just put him in the garden to run it off.

It is much less than when he was a puppy, but I kinda like it. Looks like they are having sooooo much fun!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sarah2014 said:


> I give a meal "inside" a kong?? That's about 40 grams


No, it doesn't have to be a meal.

You can fill the Kong with fat free, natural yoghurt and then freeze it.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sarah2014 said:


> Oh thank God. No I have never heard of zoomies. He's still fast asleep so as it's normal behaviour will try something mentally stimulating tomorrow. So relieved to hear its common. Thank you so much!!


 Oh I promise you it's very normal behaviour for many puppies, especially working types.

They're a nightmare at that age but they do get better honest....eventually..


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Definitely normal behaviour.

Many's the time when I've been reduced almost to tears by a whippet puppy tearing round the room at full speed when all I want to do is go to bed :laugh: 

I found the zoomies tended to be worse if the puppy was overly tired but it's tough finding the perfect balance of physical exercise, mental exercise and rest to minimise the evening madness!!!


----------



## DizzyWhippet (Jun 7, 2014)

My seven month old whippet puppy does the same around 8:30pm every night for 10-15mins then chills out, Apart from tonight as she's been sleeping most of the day.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

Sweety said:


> No, it doesn't have to be a meal.
> 
> You can fill the Kong with fat free, natural yoghurt and then freeze it.


He has quite a sensitive tummy so is natural yogurt ok?? 7 poohs today so I'm erring on the side of caution :blush:


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> Definitely normal behaviour.
> 
> Many's the time when I've been reduced almost to tears by a whippet puppy tearing round the room at full speed when all I want to do is go to bed :laugh:
> 
> I found the zoomies tended to be worse if the puppy was overly tired but it's tough finding the perfect balance of physical exercise, mental exercise and rest to minimise the evening madness!!!


He can't be overly tired as he's in the house or small garden all day. Another 3 weeks of incarceration :blink:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sarah2014 said:


> He has quite a sensitive tummy so is natural yogurt ok?? 7 poohs today so I'm erring on the side of caution :blush:


If he has a sensitive tum, some yoghurt might actually do him good. Go for a natural, fat free, probiotic one.

My Rosie has IBD and I often give her some probiotic yoghurt.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Well..... 

I take my pups out after their first jab. Guide dogs do this too (for specific reasons).

You have to be careful where you take them, though. I live in a very rural area and there are no stray dogs.


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Before jabs I would still be taking the pup out and about to experience as much of life as possible. Traffic, people of all types,bikes,skateboards etc etc can all be got used to while sitting strategically on benches with your pup on your lap/in your arms without danger of disease.......and it wears them out!!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Even taking them out in the car.

Don't want to go totally off topic here, but it's amazing the number of places you can actually take your dog....most banks allow all dogs in as do most post offices. Building societies, too. Libraries, community centres .....I just go in with pups and take a couple of leaflets on anything...just an excuse to go in really. One time I took my pup into the local building society just for he experience and lifted a leaflet. I found myself invited into an office to discuss savings accounts (the leaflet I had lifted), puppy too! He lay down peacefully at my feet while the manager went over all th different types of savings accounts they had. I was a bit anxious that the pup might walke and wee on the lovely carpet! He didn't and it was a great experience for him.

Sorry to ramble....


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> Well.....
> 
> I take my pups out after their first jab. Guide dogs do this too (for specific reasons).
> 
> You have to be careful where you take them, though. I live in a very rural area and there are no stray dogs.


Really?? We'll the vet was most insistent he waits another 2 weeks after his second. I live near the beach so a lot of dogs around here


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

wannabe dogowner said:


> Before jabs I would still be taking the pup out and about to experience as much of life as possible. Traffic, people of all types,bikes,skateboards etc etc can all be got used to while sitting strategically on benches with your pup on your lap/in your arms without danger of disease.......and it wears them out!!


Yes me too, he's been to the shops with me and had a ride on my shopping trolley and I've carried him around so he gets used to traffic. He's not put his feet down anywhere yet though. I think he'll be so happy Shen that day comes


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarah2014 said:


> Really?? We'll the vet was most insistent he waits another 2 weeks after his second. I live near the beach so a lot of dogs around here


The argument for taking pup's out before they've had both their vaccinations is based on the the data that the average dog is much more likely to have to be euthansied due to behavioral issues than it is to die from Parvo. And a lot of behavioural issues can be negated by early socialisation.

There's a sticky on it here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...pups-dogs-vs-risk-contagion-cost-benefit.html

Of course, it is a judgement call rather than being a clear-cut subject, and if you live in an area with lots of dogs I can see why your vet was insistent.


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

Mine wasn't big on "wall of death" after the first couple of months but she had a totally looney tunes fit at the park tonight and then topped it off with a full on zoomy in the living room when we got home. It's amazing how quickly you forget how genuinely scary they are, especially if you haven't had a puppy before. I hadn't and at 11 weeks I thought mine was the spawn of satan...I believe sighthound puppies can be especially challenging 
Hang in there, take timeouts whenever you need them and try to rope in family or friends to puppy sit for a few hours to give you a break. It will get better


----------



## DizzyWhippet (Jun 7, 2014)

It does get better, had mine for just over six weeks now, You will have times when you think you can't cope and that you made a massive mistake.

It's just from been over tired and stressed, it will pass and you end up with this.









(after tipping the bin over  )


----------



## Leisa (May 14, 2014)

The time when you can't take them out is so hard isn't it. I can totally sympathise with you. Sam is a border collie and ran us totally ragged! We did the kong thing, lots of training, threw his food on the lawn to make him hunt for it, gave him ice blocks with his food and a bit of chicken stock in it to keep his brain busy and played loads and loads of ball! Our local vets had puppy school which you could take puppies after their first jabs, so he managed to get some socialisation in. Do you have any friends or family with vaccinated dogs that you can have a play date with? Apparently this is safe. (Or it is stated it is safe here in Australia)

Good Luck

Leisa


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Totally agree with everybody who says take your puppy out. There are loads of places to go and along with the tiring effect it'll also help so much with his socialisation skills.

Go to the Vets, just to say hello and build a good expectation of being there ( tibits/ praise from the nurses and receptionist). Your local Pets at Home; say hi to the staff, specially men as puppies often find them intimidating. Sit in the car in a car park, perhaps PaH again, or sainsburys. Sit on the open tailgate if you have one, and watch people, children, scary trollies and traffic. Ask your local dog club, where you'll no doubt be going for training, if you can bring your puppy along to watch and get used to the surroundings ( not an outlandish request; all our local clubs would allow it). Find a local field/ open space where not many dogs go and let your puppy walk/run on a long line...this is a judgement call for you as to how safe.

You could also try making sure he's been played with, ball chasing or whatever, before he has his meal so perhaps he will be too tired to do the zoomies after. Make after meals a little training time. It does sound as if some of this might be attention seeking, cos why else would it always be when you sit down, so at least it would become a productive period. Don't expect too much as he'll be working on an already full stomach, but you could save some kibble for this.

I would also say check his food for additives, preservatives and sugar, but I think Burns doesn't have any.

Hope something here helps.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

Burns is supposed to be the best or one of the best? And thanks for information -- will take him out more often!


----------



## Dogz85 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just like a hyper kid I suppose. Maybe try calming him down by ignoring him or giving in to a little bit of attention.


----------

